# Sonic X Progressive



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2012)

Wat.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen in excess of 20 threads about this on the SEGA forums. cochrane locked most of the first page of the Sonic board because of this ad.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Argh what the fuck, why must people film the TV screen.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2012)

Mario X Allstate GO!


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Mario X Allstate GO!



FUCK. YES.



"Hi, since most of you probably don't know me, I was the first president in the show '24'. This is Mario"
"It's-a me, Mario!"
"When your castle gets attacked by a monstrous, twelve-foot tall Turtle, the last thing you want to do is worry about it."
"Mmm-hmm"
"That's why Allstate has destruction forgiveness, a plan that refunds your house and belongings in cases of arson, burglary, or even monster attacks."
"Yip-ee!"
"With Allstate, you're in good hands. And I'm the former first president on the show '24'."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Argh what the fuck, why must people film the TV screen.



Too getto for a capture card?

dunno


----------

